# sore boobs



## gilli (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi ladies can I join you.
I had ET on 20/10 and an wondering if it normal to have tender boobs, started yesterday (1st cycle of IVF). Normally a week before my period I get tender breasts, so does this mean my period will start next week giving my embryos no time to implant? 
  I am taking cyclogest pessaries which according to the leaflet can be used to treat PMS which includes sore boobs. Does this mean the pessaries are not doing their job? (Most of it does appear to find its way back into my knickers).
Can someone add me/or advise me how to put my name on the board with everyone else who is waiting?
  I think I will need someone to chat to as I think I will go mad with boredom and not Knowing. My GP has given me a sick note for 2 weeks, as my job involves some lifting. However I'm sure this 2 weeks would go quicker with some sort of distraction. Anyway I best shut up as I'm babbling on a bit.

Good luck to all the ladies
          Gill


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Gilli

Welcome to 2ww hun wishing you so much luck for test i also have sore boobs and im due to test on sunday alot of the girls get very sore boobs in 2ww so please dont worry here is the 2ww please join us girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16300.70.html

chat soon love always lilly xxx


----------



## gilli (Sep 22, 2004)

Lilly

Thanks for the reassurance, good luck with your test (wish I only had 2 days to go).

Take care Gilli


----------



## Andy_N_Yil (Jun 27, 2003)

Dw has had sore boobs since the 2WW they just stopped as of yesterday, so she was worried but we had a friend who's 20 weeks after IUI and she's never had any soreness (but shes got bigger in the areas   ).  I don't know maybe it''s treatment or even person related

Regards
Andy


----------

